# Redd's Art All Fakes?



## VioletPrincess (Oct 30, 2013)

Redd is in my town today.  Usually he sells at least one authentic painting or statue.  But today I am using the wiki comparison page and from what I can tell they are all fakes.  Has anyone ever had this happen or is the wiki page wrong?  I haven't had any issues with it being wrong yet.  

http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Paintings+and+Sculptures


----------



## Farobi (Oct 30, 2013)

Maybe show us all the paintings in his tent right now? Or try to check other guides.


----------



## veronicay1218 (Oct 30, 2013)

hm thats really weird... :\
I thought that there should always be at least 1 genuine painting

Maybe try this guide?
http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Forged_Painting


----------



## Ankhes (Oct 30, 2013)

How can you tell?  I'm jealous!  I also use the Guide, but the screen is too tiny (or my eyes are still that bad) that I genuinely cannot see the things to look out for unless they are huge.  Girl With A Pearl Earring is easy because of the headband, and a few statues, but most of the time I cannot see the tiny paintings.  ARGH!  And the one with the woman holding an ermine (or whatever) I cannot see on this screen if it is a ermine or a cat or what.  I envy the people who can see those darned little details.  
But to my knowledge ONE of the pieces should be genuine.  I've never heard of all fakes...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 30, 2013)

Ankhes said:


> How can you tell?  I'm jealous!  I also use the Guide, but the screen is too tiny (or my eyes are still that bad) that I genuinely cannot see the things to look out for unless they are huge.  Girl With A Pearl Earring is easy because of the headband, and a few statues, but most of the time I cannot see the tiny paintings.  ARGH!  And the one with the woman holding an ermine (or whatever) I cannot see on this screen if it is a ermine or a cat or what.  I envy the people who can see those darned little details.
> But to my knowledge ONE of the pieces should be genuine.  I've never heard of all fakes...



You can change the camera angle in his tent, like you can do in your house. That should get you close enough to the painting to make out the details.


----------



## Rendra (Oct 30, 2013)

Ankhes said:


> And the one with the woman holding an ermine (or whatever) I cannot see on this screen if it is a ermine or a cat or what...



Look for a white tail hanging down. That is the cat's tail. FAKE.

If you can't show us the in-game pictures of the 4 pieces of art, what are the names of them? So we can help you look for the differences.
I've never heard of all of them being fake.


----------



## thunderbird36 (Oct 30, 2013)

*my solution*

not completely true I found on another wiki that tells what to physically look for as far as the appearance to the art he sells, and keep in mind that upon every visit there is one genuine piece of art that he sells so just remember that one of the four pieces he sells each week are real. Just go to the wiki and look for the forged paintings article an below it lists the paintings and sculptures comparing the fakes to the real deal I wish I could leave the link but I am new to the forum so I have to make three post before I can leave the link. Let me know if you have anymore trouble with this or anything else.


----------



## Ankhes (Oct 30, 2013)

I've tried that and get better angles, but on most paintings I still can't make things out. Thank you so much for the suggestion, tho.  Unless there is a way to zoom better that I haven't done... I'll try again.  Maybe you are right after all and I haven't seen all that I should be able to.

Oh, and thank you, Rendra!  I never looked for a dangling tail.  I'm sure I'll be able to see that.  Thank you!


----------



## VioletPrincess (Oct 30, 2013)

veronicay1218 said:


> hm thats really weird... :\
> I thought that there should always be at least 1 genuine painting
> 
> Maybe try this guide?
> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Forged_Painting



Thank you so much for this link.  It is much better.  Turns out that I have the authentic great statue.  The site that I used didn't have a AC picture of the authentic one.  Thank you all for your help.  I also have a hard time seeing the little pictures as well. Without that other guide showing the ac version of the statue I would have missed it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was absolutely positive the other 2 statues and the painting were fakes. One was the amazing painting but with the guy in the white on left (fake), The Capitoline Wolf with one child beneath (fake) and the Beautiful statue with long hair (fake) So it was the great statue that I was stuck on.  Thanks again.


----------



## Snow (Oct 30, 2013)

Ankhes said:


> I've tried that and get better angles, but on most paintings I still can't make things out. Thank you so much for the suggestion, tho.  Unless there is a way to zoom better that I haven't done... I'll try again.  Maybe you are right after all and I haven't seen all that I should be able to.


 once you've gotten yourself at a good angle, hit A to talk to redd, and that will zoom you in further. Most of the art I can tell without zooming but a couple of the paintings I need to look closer at. 

Glad you found your real piece, sansa! I was sure that there was always one real piece so the idea that they could be all fake was freaking me out!


----------



## Jake (Oct 30, 2013)

take a photo of all 4 and upload them here so we can see if you're not missing something?


----------



## Ankhes (Oct 30, 2013)

Ah, good tip, Snow!

Yeah...the idea that they could all be fake never occurred to me.  Some I don't mind because I keep the pieces for my house, but for the odd donation here and there I want to be careful.  

Wow...and to think our own "cousin" would do this to us!


----------



## VioletPrincess (Oct 30, 2013)

Snow said:


> Glad you found your real piece, sansa! I was sure that there was always one real piece so the idea that they could be all fake was freaking me out!



Me too D:


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 30, 2013)

Thonky's guide is the best: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/paintings-works-of-art/

It tells you exactly what to look for.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 30, 2013)

I've had Redd come in and all his paintings/statues were fake before so it can't be impossible. It's only ever happened once though. I looked over all the real/fake pictures online dozens of times to make sure that I wasn't just missing something. But I wasn't. Every single piece of art he had that day was fake.


----------



## Snow (Oct 30, 2013)

It's never happened to me. But he did once have four pieces of authentic art!! So if he can have 4 real I'm sure he can have 4 fakes. What a bummer that would be though.


----------



## Pickles (Oct 31, 2013)

I've read that when you're having bad luck, all his paintings can be fake *shrug* Not sure if that's true or not, but I HAVE had it happen, too  So it's possible! Supposedly your fung shui can make him have more than one real piece of art, too. I haven't tested it out, though. It's a pain in the boot-ay!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 31, 2013)

I've never seen a time with zero fakes I don't think. I once had a time with 2 real ones though. That was pretty nice. Most of the time you only get 1 real.


----------

